# Tucson Cruze'n. New Wheels = New Photos!



## tmar (May 22, 2013)

Got my wheels installed today. Styluz M537 satin black, 18x8.5" 40 offset. Went with 225/50/18 Yokohama tires. I originally wanted 225/45/18 but these have an 85,000 mile warranty and the local store was pretty much out of 225/45/18's... anyways, super happy with em. 


*Mods so far*
Tint - 35% front windows, limo on back
Wheels - Styluz 18x8.5" M537, black with black lug nuts/locks

*Future Plans (for now)*
Black Chevy Bowties - in mail, just waiting for them
Lowering kit - MAYBE a bit?
Spoiler - Not sure... but maybe...




























This board edits image size in post?? Anyways, Right Click > View Image for bigger


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

always love the white on black look


----------



## eabavlos (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks good 

sent from my cruze doing 90 on the freeway all gas no brakes


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Love it, look's great.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice job on the car! I like it!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice looking wheels man.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks... Extremely familiar


----------



## tmar (May 22, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Looks... Extremely familiar


So you mean looks great right? 


Thanks guys!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tmar said:


> So you mean looks great right?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


Well if I said they looked like crap, I would also be making fun of my car, sooo.....

Lol jk, They look dope on a white Cruze man. Now all you have to do is wrap or dip the chrome/bowties and rock the stormtrooper look.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good man! I like it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

what was the total cost? 

i ilkes!


----------



## fred93272010 (Aug 19, 2013)

these look insane, i will be ordering them this week or next!!
Did you have any problem clearing the front calipers because the guys at kxwheels told me i needed a 3mm or 5mm spacer to clear our front brake caliper.
was wondering if you could help me out with that. 
I also have a summit white 2013 cruze LT, ill be posting pics when i get my m537!

Looks very nice man grats.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

fred93272010 said:


> these look insane, i will be ordering them this week or next!!
> Did you have any problem clearing the front calipers because the guys at kxwheels told me i needed a 3mm or 5mm spacer to clear our front brake caliper.
> was wondering if you could help me out with that.
> I also have a summit white 2013 cruze LT, ill be posting pics when i get my m537!
> ...


They clear the front caliper just fine, and you wont need a spacer to fit.

@Mini 3ni: $550 shipped from the vendor to a distributor, then state tax ontop of that. Might end up costing more for shipping the farther you live from LA where the Vendor is based. Mine were $600 flat picked up, I'm guessing about the same for him.


----------



## tmar (May 22, 2013)

No where near me had the wheels I wanted, so I was forced to order online. Cost me about $780 after shipping/tax. A bit more than I wanted, but I did get 12month 0% financing. So I'm just making payments.

Tires were about another $800, but it depends on the tire you buy. I had my TPMS all transferred over, and got a nicer set of Yokohamas with an 80,000 (maybe 85,000) mile warranty, as well as the tire places warranty in case of nails and shiz like that.



On another note, time to show it off downtown tonight. Going partying for my bday! Kinda scared to let my sister drive my baby though (shes DD tonight). 


Edit: Oh and with the tires installed I got black locking lug nuts. That was another $60 or so.


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Your rims are very nice I'm also in Tucson and have the same color combo I just have the LTZ rims blacked out and used plasti dip for the bow ties.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

They look good, wouldn't mind seeing them in person. I'm in Sahuarita, when I cruze Tucson I'll be on the look out.


----------



## Evo69 (Jan 13, 2011)

One sweet ride right there bro!


----------

